# David Dikeman's approach????



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Anybody familar with this:*David Dikeman's Command Performance Dog Training System *

I saw it on the web and it was touted as "The greatest" and since i have never heard of him, thought i would ask about it.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, there was a thread about it a few years back. Apparently it's a re-packaged Koehler method.

I was curious so I ordered the DVD set from ebay. I never committed to the training package, but what I read about other people who have committed to that (or to Koehler), the dogs have ended up quite obedient.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Definitely using the Koehler OB method. It's been around since the mid or so 90s at least. Back then the "training package" consisted of I think some lamented info cards, a booklet, two videos and a long line.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks to both for the info!


----------

